# Back to 40k, new Tau rumors



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/08/40k-tau-empire-release-products.html

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/08/new-tau-commander-arriving-very-soon.html

Kind of vague, new codex, new big thing, new fincecast redone as plastic. Nothing terribly shocking but, seems the Tau are arriving soon, maybe after this supposed Tzeentch release next month. 

I personally wonder if a few threads are crossed, and the large kit/clam packs are really the Tzeentch stuff.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

IF this is true, I hope they don't change the Crisis Commander too much - I think they really hit the nail on the head with that sculpt. Shame it's resin, but here's hoping that is changed.
A second battlesuit set could be another character? Unless they have updated the basic suit as well?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I love the crisis commander model too, the only failing for me is that it's resin and seems very prone to snapping in half. 

I can see them reworking it into a similar plastic model too, or even reworking the regular crisis suits (would be cool to see them put together a box that could make crisis suits/body guards/farsight/commander)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I always wondered why they didn't do it in plastic. A posable plastic kit would be a much better than fail cast.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's my thoughts for Tau:

There have been many rumors, for quite some time, that the Crisis Suit is due for a resculpt. Now, I'm one of those people who don't really see anything wrong with the Crisis Suit, but I'm willing to admit that it's a very old sculpt, back from the very first days of Tau, making it like 15 years old? So I guess I could see it needing some work.

So if you consider that, a new 3-pack of Crisis Suits would fit the bill for the 'new suit' that some rumors have spoken of. On top of that, if GW makes the sprue the right way, and there's no reason to think they won't, the Clampack could easily be a single Crisis plastic with a command upgrade sprue, adding the 'exclusive' weaponry like the airburst launcher and the cyclic ion, and some fancy Signature System bits.

Other than that, my predictions for tau are VERY simple:

Redesign on the two fliers. Just like Dark Angels get theirs buffed because they weren't selling, Tau needs theirs upgraded also. That will go hand in hand with a 2:1 ratio flier formation, agian, just like Marines (Stormwing) and Dark Angels (Silence) got.

Upgrade/change to Markerlights, and a buff to Tau's overwatch rules.

Aaaaand... that's it, I feel. Tau are basically going to get a GK release. new codex, upgraded rules, and the new Crisis. They don't need anything else. 

On top of that, if you watch, there's a trend for GW so far with 7E releases.

Blood Angels: No new models, because least edition got them the Furioso and Stormraven kits.

Space Wolves: They got the new fliers and new dreadnoughts, but pretty sure they got jack the codex before.

Grey Knights: No new models, because codex before got them the Stormraven and Dreadknight.

Nids: I don't know. it's all gibbering maws to me.

Space Marines: Will break every rule, because they're the poster boys. However, even they didn't get anything new except updated sculpts and Grav everywhere.

Eldar: Nothing new, rules-wise, but lots of resculpts for ancient kits (bikes).

Tau will probably follow this trend. Like Eldar, they'll resculpt some ancient stuff and redo their book, but I don't see any new units coming out.

Once upon a time there was talk of Tau being in the starter set, against Raven Guard. However, Marines are already out, and RG is probably the weakest chapter tactics right now. It'd be more likely for Tau/Chaos, but there's never a starter box without the Marines.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xabre said:


> Blood Angels: No new models, because least edition got them the Furioso and Stormraven kits.


There was a Terminator Librarian as well as Tactical and Terminator squads released that were totally new sculpts, even if they were somewhat reminiscent of the Death Company and Space Hulk models. Dark Angels got a new Interrogator Chaplain model as well. Don't know if this really changes anything about what you're saying.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I actually don't mind the current crisis suits. All things considered, the kit has aged very well, and just needs to be more posable, so multi part arms and legs would be very cool.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I was a little underwhelmed by the Crisis Suits, until I mounted them on flying bases and found they looked really cool. If you get the legs dangling right, they can look like hovering mech suits ala Zone of the Enders or some such. It enhances the look of the model a LOT.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

ntaw said:


> There was a Terminator Librarian as well as Tactical and Terminator squads released that were totally new sculpts, even if they were somewhat reminiscent of the Death Company and Space Hulk models. Dark Angels got a new Interrogator Chaplain model as well. Don't know if this really changes anything about what you're saying.


Not really. As GW has said over and over, they're a model company first. Resculpts sell them new models. Rules do also, but the trend seems to be new rules every 2 codices.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/08/40k-breaking-new-tau-suit-spotted.html

Possible new suit sighting


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That's definitely a new kit. It's posable at the waist and arms, the legs appear to be slightly longer, the weapons are new sculpts, the torso is definitely new when compared to the old kit and the commander suit. They look good, with all the changes appearing to be improvements on what was already a decent kit so far.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I like that they kept true to the original with the size. Looks like they just updated the contour of the body and subtle details to fall more in line with the new Broadside and Riptide suits.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That's definitely a new kit. It's posable at the waist and arms, the legs appear to be slightly longer, the weapons are new sculpts, the torso is definitely new when compared to the old kit and the commander suit. They look good, with all the changes appearing to be improvements on what was already a decent kit so far.


That white rip tide remind anyone else of jet fire from the transformer cartoon


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmmm, what suit is that in the upper left?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Einherjar667 said:


> what suit is that in the upper left?


At first I thought it was a converted commander with a broadside head, but again, the chest looks different to both crisis suits and the resin commander. Maybe it's an extra piece in the kit to define the shas'vre of the squad. The jet pack does look the same as the commander's.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I imagine conversions like that would be tough since all of the Tau bits are so geometrical. It would be cool if that was a sargeant or commander type upgrade for a Crisis Suit.

It would be awesome to see a visualisation of the iridium armor too.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

An update on the picture posted above from BoLS:



> UPDATE:
> There were reports that these images were from the 2 year old Farsight Enclave supplemental codex. We have looked through every page of the digital version and found this:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/09/breaking-must-see-new-tau-pics.html


Now that's some serious stuff.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

How many fucking guns does that Riptide style thing have??? I see the massive fucking cannon of course, the pair of mass missile batteries on the chest, the missile rack behind that and the large missiles below it. The large missiles on the right look to have another weapon point suspended below with triw guns of some kind, and what looks like a pair of burst cannons for fun.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I think we know what Codex: Tau Empire's Lord of War is going to be.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I do not look forward to being shot by all those guns.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

May as well put the pics on here.

Is anyone else reminded of the Black Knight from Quest for the Holy Grail with his arms chopped off? I do really like the big stealth suit though.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

The stealth one I like, but the other? Just looks an actual model like all those Memes about the Orks and more dakka which I wouldn't call a good thing. 

I was hoping we were past the 'new models are just big models' thing. *sigh*


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the big chap reminds me of the Robotec Phalanx destroid 
http://robotech.wikia.com/wiki/Destroid_Phalanx

to be honest at least three nice looking additions for the fishy chaps,looks like september is gonna be AOS khorne as rumoured.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Like the fire warriors, not sold on the suits.

the big suit just looks like they stuck anything and everything on it. I would've preferred a 'missile' one and the 'laser cannon' one. The former having those missile pod arms and an larger array on the back, and the latter merely having a large cannon mounted on one side of the torso with a range finder or whatever on the other side.

I am guessing the new stealth suit is the 'character' a few people were talking about.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Orochi said:


> the big suit just looks like they stuck anything and everything on it. I would've preferred a 'missile' one and the 'laser cannon' one. The former having those missile pod arms and an larger array on the back, and the latter merely having a large cannon mounted on one side of the torso with a range finder or whatever on the other side.


What makes you think the box wont have a few different options for weapon load outs? I can see you being able to do exactly what you just posted....


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I wonder how compatible the components from the current fire warriorvkit are with the new one that's coming out, as the thing I love most about this hobby is kitbashing, and I reckon it would be cool to have some old, some new and some made of components from both kits. I've kitbashed while assembling my space marines an IG, and one of the only things stopping from doing tau was the lack of variety but I reckon this would help, might pick up a few boxes of the old over the next couple of weeks.


----------

